# B&H delivered some goodies.



## 12sndsgood (Mar 14, 2012)

So I placed An order from B&H due to needing a few more things (you know hoping I eventually buy the right piece of equipment that makes my skill level explode) I was pretty damn excited when it came.




DSC_0002 by JayC photography, on Flickr


What do we have inside?




DSC_0003 by JayC photography, on Flickr


Oh this stuff is going to be dangerous in my hands




DSC_0005 by JayC photography, on Flickr

Okay, the D7000 I have had for about two months now, but it's still pretty new and havn't shared pics of it, so I thru it in the mix. I have added the battery grip to it. 

Sigma 24mm-70mm F/2.8 IF EX DG HSM  




DSC_0008 by JayC photography, on Flickr


Tamron 70mm-200mm F/2.8 DI LD MACRO (I need to hit the gym more to be able to hold this thing all day long)




DSC_0010 by JayC photography, on Flickr

Both lenses and camera sitting atop my new wacom bamboo pen tablet for post processing. not shown is my Sekonic L-308s Light meter.




DSC_0013 by JayC photography, on Flickr

I'm excited if you can't allredy tell.


----------



## Tee (Mar 14, 2012)

Toys are the best.  Happy shooting!


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 14, 2012)

I sure hope there was some packing in that box you took out to take the second photo.


----------



## Tiberius47 (Mar 14, 2012)

That 70-200 is a nice lens, I have the Canon version.  Happy shooting!


----------



## MacHoot (Mar 14, 2012)

480sparky said:


> I sure hope there was some packing in that box you took out to take the second photo.


I see the super bubble paper in the top left behind the box. lol


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 14, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Derrel (Mar 14, 2012)

Awesome new toys! Let us know how you get on with all that stuff, okay???


----------



## 12sndsgood (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah Sparky it had the big inflatable pillows in the box. You can see them in some of the other pics in the background.

I am hoping this will help me. At this point I really have absolutly no reason for bad pictures except myself. So it's all on me now.


----------



## jonathon94 (Mar 15, 2012)

I bought a Wacom Bamboo Pen and Touch but haven't found much use for it. I may start using it for PP. But for the most part a mouse seems to work fine for me.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm left handed and use my right hand for the mouse. So post processing with the mouse is difficult. Hopefully this should help with processing duties.


----------



## ld3davis (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! The joy of new stuff coming in. I'm jealous. Have fun.


----------



## Tiberius47 (Mar 16, 2012)

12sndsgood said:


> I'm left handed and use my right hand for the mouse. So post processing with the mouse is difficult. Hopefully this should help with processing duties.


 
You can swap it around, you know?


----------



## 12sndsgood (Mar 16, 2012)

Tiberius47 said:


> 12sndsgood said:
> 
> 
> > I'm left handed and use my right hand for the mouse. So post processing with the mouse is difficult. Hopefully this should help with processing duties.
> ...



the mouse? its built for a right hand. doesnt feel comfortable in my left


----------



## Tiberius47 (Mar 19, 2012)

12sndsgood said:


> Tiberius47 said:
> 
> 
> > 12sndsgood said:
> ...



Go and get yourself a wireless mouse that doesn't have that curve in it for your right hand.  Then you can switch the buttons around and use it with your left hand.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 19, 2012)

Yay! I love getting stuff in the mail! I got a goodie today too!







Enjoy your new st00f! I'm enjoying mine.


----------



## CMfromIL (Mar 20, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Yay! I love getting stuff in the mail! I got a goodie today too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You got a zebra picture?  Cool!


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 20, 2012)

CMfromIL said:


> You got a zebra picture?  Cool!



Yeah, Adorama had a special on Zebra Butt oriented prints. I JUST HAD TO JUMP ON IT!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 20, 2012)

This thread is a great excuse for me to place an order.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 20, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> This thread is a great excuse for me to place an order.



Dew eet


----------



## 12sndsgood (Mar 20, 2012)

do it 2 wheel.   Tyler your gonna love that thing.  i got one last month with an ab400 im loving it so much more then just my single flash.  now if i can just learn to light properly lol.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Mar 20, 2012)

This thread is giving me *GAS*:

Gear Acquisition Syndrome

:smileys:


----------



## Tee (Mar 20, 2012)

I've had the B&H window open for about 10 hours the last two days ready to hit the buy button on some Elinchrom lighting and a softbox.  I have the funds to pay straight up, and I'm finding myself in places where having my own lights benefit yet I'm having a hard time letting go of the cash.  LOL.  Not to mention I can save $300 if I go the AB route which has me second guessing.  However, if I'm going to invest in a good lighting system, I feel Elinchrom is the best option.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 20, 2012)

Tee said:


> I've had the B&H window open for about 10 hours the last two days ready to hit the buy button on some Elinchrom lighting and a softbox.  I have the funds to pay straight up, and I'm finding myself in places where having my own lights benefit yet I'm having a hard time letting go of the cash.  LOL.  Not to mention I can save $300 if I go the AB route which has me second guessing.  However, if I'm going to invest in a good lighting system, I feel Elinchrom is the best option.



I'm about to order more elinchrom lighting too


----------

